# R22 with HD?



## Shady (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey guys, in searching on google I found some old posts so please forgive me if this is a beaten to death subject, but I cant seem to find a clear cut answer other than people whove already had HD enabled on their subscription getting it with the R22-100

First off I'm new to satalite TV, been a Time Warner subscriber for a long time. Moved to direct tv to save some money. WOW can I say you get a lto more channels for less with DirecTV

The two things I dont like about DirecTV so far. 

1. you have to buy the equipment, which doesnt bother me because we got 3 recievers and 1 DVR for free for being new customers

2. You have to pay for HD programming when Time Warner offered it for free, but there were quite a bit less channels than Direct TV offers.


When we ordered DirecTV with the DVR I oredered an SD reciever not knowing that A) you can use an HD reciever on an SD Tv until you upgrade
B) at the time i did not have an HD TV

Now I consider myself tech savy as I also work as a hardware/netowrk technician and have had trouble understanding some of the mumbo jumbo ive read on here so bare with me

Anyways I tried calling direct tv about a month or so ago wanting to upgrade to HD as I got my TV. The tech i was talking to told me this was not possible as I do not have an HD reciever. I was convinced that I did as it had all the right connections and even the options in the menu along with the lights for 480/540/720/180 in the front.

He told me while it may appear to be an HD box it is not.


A little while ago I read with the 34C update that people can now reciever HD on their boxes, are they able to do so calling up direct tv and asking to upgrade to HD? Because they woudlent even enable it for me when I called without purchasing a HD reciever from them.

Maybe this has changed recently with this update?


Thanks,
Mack


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk.

It's true, with the 0x034C update you can get HD programming on your R22, _if you are already paying the HD Access fee for other receivers._ You may also need B-Band converters for your R22 depending on your dish setup.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Here's a whole thread on the topic: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=164050


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay well I figured I'd post my experiance with DirecTV on this matter.

I called up explained the situation and what I know. The lady said as far as she knew the R22 was not HD Capeable, she talked to someone and then thanked me for bringing this to her as I was her first caller and now she knows whats going on. She said she could not upgrade my service without ordering me a box and transfered me to tech support.

I get on the line with another lady who is completely telling me im wrong and that it makes no sesne to get HD on an SD box and that wahtever I have heard and was told was false. I kept my cool and kept explaining it to her. Eventualy she hung up on me.

I finaly call back up and talk to someone else. She told me that you can get HD on the R22 but is not sure if she can order HD Service without getting me a box as well.

She puts me on hold for about 45 mins, I was aggrivated, but when she got back to me she told me that her supervisor upgraded me to HD service and that I will need a new dish. I was told previous a month ago when I called that my dish was a slimline HD compatabile dish. 

All in all I got HD service without ordering an HD box, BBC's and a new HD Dish free of charge and they will be here this tuesday to install it.


So if your trying to get HD with your R22 and dont want to pay for an HD DVR.. Just keep calling and trying to get the right person who is willing to look into something more than what they think they know.


Ill post this in the forum link posted above hoping it helps a few people who may have talked to someone and they were given a hard tiem.


Thanks for the help guys!

- Mack


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk.
> 
> It's true, with the 0x034C update you can get HD programming on your R22, _if you are already paying the HD Access fee for other receivers._ You may also need B-Band converters for your R22 depending on your dish setup.


Not true. I have 034C and while the HD channels are listed in the guide (with the exception of 552), when you tune to them all you get is the Searching for Satellite error 771. And yes I've got BBC's connected, have HD access, have Show All Channels selected and have done numerous resets, both RBR and unplugging with no success. They worked a few weeks ago and then stopped. Got local HD's for a few days longer by now none. Hopefully they'll get it fixed soon.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

michaelancaster said:


> Not true. I have 034C and while the HD channels are listed in the guide (with the exception of 552), when you tune to them all you get is the Searching for Satellite error 771. And yes I've got BBC's connected, have HD access, have Show All Channels selected and have done numerous resets, both RBR and unplugging with no success. They worked a few weeks ago and then stopped. Got local HD's for a few days longer by now none. Hopefully they'll get it fixed soon.


I wouldn't say "not true". Your case seems to be the exception, not the rule. There is likely something causing your issue, as 034C has indeed enabled HD access on the R22's.


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I wouldn't say "not true". Your case seems to be the exception, not the rule. There is likely something causing your issue, as 034C has indeed enabled HD access on the R22's.


but only temporarily, not permanently


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I wouldn't say "not true". Your case seems to be the exception, not the rule. There is likely something causing your issue, as 034C has indeed enabled HD access on the R22's.


While I respect you as a moderator and a knowledgable person, your system set-up doesn't indicate that you have an R22, so are you responding based on what you've been told or what you've seen?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

michaelancaster said:


> While I respect you as a moderator and a knowledgable person, your system set-up doesn't indicate that you have an R22, so are you responding based on what you've been told or what you've seen?


While I don't personally have an R22, I do have friends/family that do... and they have reported that HD access has been enabled. Also, there are many members that have reported the same in this thread. 034C is 034C. Your code isn't different than all of these other people... therefore making your case the exception, not the rule.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk.
> 
> It's true, with the 0x034C update you can get HD programming on your R22, _if you are already paying the HD Access fee for other receivers._ You may also need B-Band converters for your R22 depending on your dish setup.


Oh? What happens if I buy a slimline dish myself on the web and call DirecTV to enable HD access? You can see my receiver complement in my signature line. Are you saying that I won't get full HD on my R22 because I don't have a "genuine" (HR2x) receiver???


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I bet I know what's going on.

Software release 34C is in STAGGERED national release. Some areas are still getting 0312. I'll bet you're in one of those areas. Go to the INFO & TEST menu and see exactly what software release your R22 has and let us know.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a friend who didn't originally get HD on his R22... What we did to fix it was go go onto DTV's web site and refresh the services on that reciever... 

also check to ensure that HIDE HD Channels is not selected in the GUI...


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> While I don't personally have an R22, I do have friends/family that do... and they have reported that HD access has been enabled. Also, there are many members that have reported the same in this thread. 034C is 034C. Your code isn't different than all of these other people... therefore making your case the exception, not the rule.





ThomasM said:


> I bet I know what's going on.
> 
> Software release 34C is in STAGGERED national release. Some areas are still getting 0312. I'll bet you're in one of those areas. Go to the INFO & TEST menu and see exactly what software release your R22 has and let us know.


Version 034C, I've been doing this for years and I know how to read the version #'s.


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

The odd thing is, I can display the HD channels in the 70's and all other HD functions are there including resolutions, and banner colors. It just won't display the MPEG-4 channels. Odd to say the least.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I have read the entire thread. I would say you have another issue.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Double check to see what dish type your R22 is set to, sounds like it may be set to a triple sat aka phase III instead of slimline 3/5.

You need to have either a Slimline-3 or 5 and set correctly.
BBCs unless your on a SWiM
HDMI or componet connection to the TV
Show HD dupes in the menu settings.


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

Slimline-5
BBC's - yes
Component
Show All Channels


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Could be a bad BBC


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Could be a bad BBC


Replaced them with two working ones from one of my HR20-700, didn't help.


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

Just noticed that my version is 0x34C, is that the same as 034C, the latest national version?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

michaelancaster said:


> Just noticed that my version is 0x34C, is that the same as 034C, the latest national version?


yes


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

RobertE said:


> yes


could need to have the services refreshed on it


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

compnurd said:


> could need to have the services refreshed on it


Did that 3 times already.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm betting HD access is not active on the account.


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

compnurd said:


> could need to have the services refreshed on it


Did that 3 times already.


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

I have HD on my other 2 HR20-700's (for three years), so no, you lose your bet.


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

For some reason, this receiver is not getting readings on sat's 99 or 103. My other two get them and they're all hooked to the same dish. So I don't think it's a pointing issue. And since I can get SD channels fine, I don't think it's a wiring issue either. Maybe tonight's CE will fix it.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

reprogram multisat


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> reprogram multisat


Just tried that with no luck, but it did point out that I'm not getting signals from 99/103


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

michaelancaster said:


> For some reason, this receiver is not getting readings on sat's 99 or 103. My other two get them and they're all hooked to the same dish. So I don't think it's a pointing issue. And since I can get SD channels fine, I don't think it's a wiring issue either. Maybe tonight's CE will fix it.


Do you have a multiswitch? If so, try another port.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

michaelancaster said:


> Just tried that with no luck, but it did point out that I'm not getting signals from 99/103





Greg Alsobrook said:


> Do you have a multiswitch? If so, try another port.


In chat you mentioned it was in your garage or something. By chance is there an extra multiswitch or diplexors on those lines? Or a second dish?


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

RobertE said:


> In chat you mentioned it was in your garage or something. By chance is there an extra multiswitch or diplexors on those lines? Or a second dish?


Only have one multiswitch and tried switching ports, didn't help


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

I think I know whats wrong here maybe. You say that you have all of the channels shown but you never mentioned anything about unhiding them in the menu. Just to be sure you have went to the menu--->parental, fav's, & setup--->system setup--->display--->"guide HD channels" the default would be "hide HD channels" change this to either show or hide SD duplicates. 

Sorry if you have already done this but I didnt see this specifically mentioned anywhere in this thread.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Well if you have 0 signal on 99/103 it's either a bad port, cable, or b-band.

Unless you have 2 satelite dish's.


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2009)

Well in my case right now I can see all HD channels but when going to them I get searching for signal error 771 or something like that


But now the menu is fully unlocked, and I will say that it is stupid that a few options in here are not unlocked right off the bat.


btw whats the diff looks wise between the slimline and Phase 3?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

A Slimline is wider than a Phase III and has the word "Slimline" written across the face of the dish. The LNB housing on a Sllimline will either be very wide with 3 LNB housings, one in the middle and 2 off to one side (with none on the other side), or very narrow with a single LNB housing in the middle. A Phase III will have 3 LNB housings evenly spaced left, center and right.

If you are getting 771, then either you have the wrong dish, or you do not have b-band converters installed.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I know this sounds amazingly simple and stupid, but he already has 2 HD DVR's which seem to be receiving HD channels (for three years).

Why not take the R22 and move it over to one of the TV's that have a (working) HD DVR connected to it and simply substitute the R22 using all the WORKING HD cabling from the dish and to the TV?

This will immediately eliminate dish/multiswitch/cables from the suspect list and then point to the R22, it's software, the BBC's, or it's configuration.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

If he's seeing the HD channels in the guide and getting "searching for signal" when he goes there, there is obviously a signal issue, either external or internal to the receiver.

An un-HD'ed R22 will not show the HD channels in the guide but will indicate signal strength on the 99 and 103 if you have BBCs connected.


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2009)

D* came to my house this morning and swapped me over to a slimline 5 dish and connected the BBC's to my R22

I now have full HD with my R22 as my only HD reciever in the house


Even the 2 guys who originaly came have not heard that the R22 is an HD box, they called their buddy who acctualy works for D* he came over and goes yeah I just heard about it this morning..

This was their first HD install with only an R22 as the only HD reciever.. needless to say there were like wow thats pretty cool


There amazed that were getting local channels too as the treeline is blocking the clear view to the local sat (119) but am getting a 97 signal across the board


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Shady said:


> D* came to my house this morning and swapped me over to a slimline 5 dish and connected the BBC's to my R22
> 
> There amazed that were getting local channels too as the treeline is blocking the clear view to the local sat (119) but am getting a 97 signal across the board


Which market in NY are you in- if you are in NYC, your locals are not on 119 anyway; they are either on 101 (SD) or on 99/103 (HD). I'm would then be curious why they did give you a 5LNB - do you have Spanish &/or Chinese prog?

Keep in mind though - if that tree ever DOES start blocking the 119 bird, you WILL start having guide problems on your receivers, as the 5LNB gets it's guide from 119. You might have been better off getting the 3LNB slimline. (assuming you don't have the prog above)


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2009)

I live in upstate NY so our locals come from the 119 sat.

I was not aware that the guide comes from that sat as well..


Either way when they were originaly setting it up he was like umm I have no idea how you were getting locals before because its completely clear that from the Sats line of sight your trees are blocking 119. But upon going inside theres a 97 signal strenghth across the board..

At first they were not getting any signal and couldent figure out whats going on but aparently one of the ports on the LNB were bad right off the box.


Either way for now were getting 119 just fine.. Hopefully we wont have to go over that hurtle for quite soem time because the trees that are blocking the LOS are on a neighbors property 3 houses down.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dishrich said:


> Which market in NY are you in- if you are in NYC, your locals are not on 119 anyway; they are either on 101 (SD) or on 99/103 (HD). I'm would then be curious why they did give you a 5LNB - do you have Spanish &/or Chinese prog?
> 
> Keep in mind though - if that tree ever DOES start blocking the 119 bird, you WILL start having guide problems on your receivers, as the 5LNB gets it's guide from 119. You might have been better off getting the 3LNB slimline. (assuming you don't have the prog above)


There actually ARE several Spanish channels AND several religious and shopping channels included in the PLUS and PLUS EXTRA package that come from the 119. I discovered this by reading a thread in the general discussion forum from someone who wanted to watch the HOPE channel (368) but couldn't because he had an 18" round dish!

I would assume that subscribers are entitled to view ALL the channels included in their package and if that takes a slimline dish for HD viewers so be it. I know if I decided to upgrade to HD and lost a couple channels after the upgrade that were included in my package I'd be on the phone immediately to a CSR!!!


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

ThomasM said:


> There actually ARE several Spanish channels AND several religious and shopping channels included in the PLUS and PLUS EXTRA package that come from the 119. I discovered this by reading a thread in the general discussion forum from someone who wanted to watch the HOPE channel (368) but couldn't because he had an 18" round dish!
> 
> I would assume that subscribers are entitled to view ALL the channels included in their package and if that takes a slimline dish for HD viewers so be it. I know if I decided to upgrade to HD and lost a couple channels after the upgrade that were included in my package I'd be on the phone immediately to a CSR!!!


Yea, I am very well aware of this, but you DO realize ALL HD subs get slimlines - the question is, do they get a slimline 3 or 5? You are also aware that in some markets such as mine, ALL new subs (SD & HD) get slimlines as well, since our locals will eventually be ONLY in MPEG4.

Sorry, but you assume wrong...
Hate to tell you this, but in my market, D* will ONLY give you a slimline 3 on a standard install. If you have Para Todos or Chinese prog, THEN you'll get a slimline 5 standard.
In Shady's case, which is a 119 local market, then you get a slimline 5 standard.
Sorry, but those are the rules that the techs must follow.

If you were to upgrade & you really want those extra channels, you MUST tell the CSR this.
And to be blunt - the sheer majority of subs could care LESS about these channels - THAT'S why they're off on 119! If someone really wants them, they'll ask for them.


----------



## BobbyDolemite (Sep 24, 2009)

Mack,

Thank you for sharing your experiences with DirecTV; I did a Google search and stumbled across your post. I too have an R22 and am pulling my hair out dealing with DirecTV. I have spent probably 8 hours on the phone with at least 15 different representatives trying to add HD service to my account (the R22 is my primary receiver and does have the latest x034c software update). On Monday, I finally spoke with a supervisor who was somewhat knowledgeable but was still having the problem of not being able to ad the HD service to my account because the system wouldn't let her. She thought it may be because I needed the Slimline-5 dish, which she scheduled and was installed this morning along with two BBC's. Surprise surprise, however, when the technician called after installation to activate the HD service and they said they still did not have the option to add it sense my account showed no HD receivers. My case was finally sent to the "escalation team" so they could manually override the system to add the HD service but I was told there was no way to follow up on this and no ETA either. At this point, I have very little faith in DirecTV that this will be correctly addressed. Because of your experience with this same issue, can you shed any light that may help me out? Did you get transferred to the escalation team or was a supervisor able to add the service himself/herself? And, if so, do you know how he/she was able to do it? I just purchased a new flat screen and it's killing me not to be able to fully use it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am at my wit's end.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

BobbyDolemite said:


> Mack,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experiences with DirecTV; I did a Google search and stumbled across your post. I too have an R22 and am pulling my hair out dealing with DirecTV. I have spent probably 8 hours on the phone with at least 15 different representatives trying to add HD service to my account (the R22 is my primary receiver and does have the latest x034c software update). On Monday, I finally spoke with a supervisor who was somewhat knowledgeable but was still having the problem of not being able to ad the HD service to my account because the system wouldn't let her. She thought it may be because I needed the Slimline-5 dish, which she scheduled and was installed this morning along with two BBC's. Surprise surprise, however, when the technician called after installation to activate the HD service and they said they still did not have the option to add it sense my account showed no HD receivers. My case was finally sent to the "escalation team" so they could manually override the system to add the HD service but I was told there was no way to follow up on this and no ETA either. At this point, I have very little faith in DirecTV that this will be correctly addressed. Because of your experience with this same issue, can you shed any light that may help me out? Did you get transferred to the escalation team or was a supervisor able to add the service himself/herself? And, if so, do you know how he/she was able to do it? I just purchased a new flat screen and it's killing me not to be able to fully use it.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am at my wit's end.


I had a feeling those bunglers at DirecTV would have no knowledge that the R22 was suddenly transformed into an HD DVR for all customers IF HD Access was enabled on their account and they had an HD-capable dish.

I would like to upgrade to HD but not with a commitment extension or the outrageous lease fee to add a "genuine" HD DVR. I was considering buying a slimline dish on the web and installing it myself and then calling in to have HD Access added to my account but after reading your post (and many others from folks wanting to give DirecTV more money but instead wasting their time with the same issue) I'll save the $10/month and wait for my commitment to end (at which time I may upgrade to HD or just migrate to another provider that knows the capabilities of their receivers).


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Bobby,
If I were you, next time I talk to them, I'd ask how cheaply they could send me an HD DVR and end the whole mess.

You might be one of those who they will upgrade for free and no one has thought about that possibility.


----------



## BobbyDolemite (Sep 24, 2009)

Unfortunately, last time I asked they said it would be $199 for an HD DVR and it would re-extend my two year contract, so I was trying to avoid both.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

You probably couldn't avoid the comittment but they might be willing to drop the price a little to get the issue settled at this point, who knows.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The R-22 was sold as a SD DVR. I have a feeling they will always maintain that it's a SD DVR that is HD capable but not a HD DVR. Who knows what they'll do in the future but based on all these posts it's clear that they have not changed what the R-22 is in their system as people cannot order dish upgrades or have someone add on HD Access normally.

I would also expect eventually someone will post that their R-22 was replaced with an R-15/16 and they will be upset because they lost the HD part.


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2009)

BobbyDolemite said:


> Mack,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experiences with DirecTV; I did a Google search and stumbled across your post. I too have an R22 and am pulling my hair out dealing with DirecTV. I have spent probably 8 hours on the phone with at least 15 different representatives trying to add HD service to my account (the R22 is my primary receiver and does have the latest x034c software update). On Monday, I finally spoke with a supervisor who was somewhat knowledgeable but was still having the problem of not being able to ad the HD service to my account because the system wouldn't let her. She thought it may be because I needed the Slimline-5 dish, which she scheduled and was installed this morning along with two BBC's. Surprise surprise, however, when the technician called after installation to activate the HD service and they said they still did not have the option to add it sense my account showed no HD receivers. My case was finally sent to the "escalation team" so they could manually override the system to add the HD service but I was told there was no way to follow up on this and no ETA either. At this point, I have very little faith in DirecTV that this will be correctly addressed. Because of your experience with this same issue, can you shed any light that may help me out? Did you get transferred to the escalation team or was a supervisor able to add the service himself/herself? And, if so, do you know how he/she was able to do it? I just purchased a new flat screen and it's killing me not to be able to fully use it.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am at my wit's end.


Bobby,

Sorry to hear about your hard time with DirecTV. The only difference between whats your going through and what I went through is that when I called DirecTV I already had the 34C software on my DVR.

As I said it took me a couple hours and 3 differnt people one of the people I dealt with sounds like everyone your dealing with. I am confident its all in who is willing to acctualy get off their ass and talk to their supervisor or a higher up.

The one lady told me I was wrong and its impossible as its an SD DVR. The R22 from what I've been told no matter what is still marketed as an SD DVR and was intended that current HD subscribers could use the HD capability.

Luckily the lady I talked to was willing to look into it and talk to someoen to give me the HD Access without having to buy an HD DVR.

Unfortunatly I'm not sure what to tell you other than keep trying and hope to get to someone who is willing to help.. After my 3rd attempy i blatently stated I am being told im wrong when I know im right and I would like to speak to a supervisor who can acctualy help me. I was stern and forceful but not an *******.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Shady said:


> Bobby,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your hard time with DirecTV. The only difference between whats your going through and what I went through is that when I called DirecTV I already had the 34C software on my DVR.
> 
> ...


Hope you never have to get it replaced.


----------



## jwg335 (Sep 28, 2009)

BobbyDolemite said:


> Mack,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experiences with DirecTV; I did a Google search and stumbled across your post. I too have an R22 and am pulling my hair out dealing with DirecTV. I have spent probably 8 hours on the phone with at least 15 different representatives trying to add HD service to my account (the R22 is my primary receiver and does have the latest x034c software update). On Monday, I finally spoke with a supervisor who was somewhat knowledgeable but was still having the problem of not being able to ad the HD service to my account because the system wouldn't let her. She thought it may be because I needed the Slimline-5 dish, which she scheduled and was installed this morning along with two BBC's. Surprise surprise, however, when the technician called after installation to activate the HD service and they said they still did not have the option to add it sense my account showed no HD receivers. My case was finally sent to the "escalation team" so they could manually override the system to add the HD service but I was told there was no way to follow up on this and no ETA either. At this point, I have very little faith in DirecTV that this will be correctly addressed. Because of your experience with this same issue, can you shed any light that may help me out? Did you get transferred to the escalation team or was a supervisor able to add the service himself/herself? And, if so, do you know how he/she was able to do it? I just purchased a new flat screen and it's killing me not to be able to fully use it.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am at my wit's end.


Bobby, thank you for sharing your experience. I have had the exact same experience as you over the last 3 weeks (except I already had a slimline installed). I'm about at my wit's end as well. I'm debating on whether to just go ahead and buy (lease) a new HD-DVR, some techs have told me this could be resolved any day, other have said it could be 6-12 months before it is resolved. At any rate, just wanted to check in with you and see if subsequent to your last post you have had any luck?? Thanks.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

jwg335 said:


> Bobby, thank you for sharing your experience. I have had the exact same experience as you over the last 3 weeks (except I already had a slimline installed). I'm about at my wit's end as well. I'm debating on whether to just go ahead and buy (lease) a new HD-DVR, some techs have told me this could be resolved any day, other have said it could be 6-12 months before it is resolved. At any rate, just wanted to check in with you and see if subsequent to your last post you have had any luck?? Thanks.


The R-22 is a HD capable dvr it is not a HD DVR. The rule is without another HD device on the account it will not function in HD. I know one exception was posted already and I'm sure that some people will say the reverse but this is the rule for R-22's. They will not add HD Access to an account with only an R-22.


----------



## BobbyDolemite (Sep 24, 2009)

jwg335,

Unfortunately, I haven't had any resolution or progress since my last post. My thoughts were that I would give them a week from my last call (which will be this Wednesday) to see if the "Escalation Team" could manually add the HD access to my account. At that point, if nothing has been done and I can't get a definite answer from a representative (which, by the way, have been varying greatly which each representative with whom I speak), I think I will breakdown and go ahead and pay the fee to get the HD DVR. I don't want to end up waiting around for 6 months if the issue never gets resolved with the R22. 

I'll keep you posted if anything happens.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Someone posted on another forum that DirecTV issued a memo to CSRs to not activate HD on an R22 with no other HD receiver on the account.

I have no way of knowing if the post is true or not, but the evidence points to its vailidity.


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2009)

paulman182 said:


> Someone posted on another forum that DirecTV issued a memo to CSRs to not activate HD on an R22 with no other HD receiver on the account.
> 
> I have no way of knowing if the post is true or not, but the evidence points to its vailidity.


aparently i got to them just in time then

I may end up asking or finding another reciever thou anyways.. the performance of the R22 once HD is active on it is very sluggish and extremely annoying at times

Any tips on the best HD DVR to use?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Shady said:


> aparently i got to them just in time then
> 
> I may end up asking or finding another reciever thou anyways.. the performance of the R22 once HD is active on it is very sluggish and extremely annoying at times
> 
> Any tips on the best HD DVR to use?


As long as you don't mind losing recordings and have to resetup favorites and parental controls suggest you perform a couple of Reset Everything in Reset in System Information.

Also don't run your HDD almost full that will slow down everything also.


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2009)

Jhon69 said:


> As long as you don't mind losing recordings and have to resetup favorites and parental controls suggest you perform a couple of Reset Everything in Reset in System Information.
> 
> Also don't run your HDD almost full that will slow down everything also.


been there done that

and I hardly let my DVR go under 80%


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Shady said:


> aparently i got to them just in time then
> 
> I may end up asking or finding another reciever thou anyways.. the performance of the R22 once HD is active on it is very sluggish and extremely annoying at times
> 
> Any tips on the best HD DVR to use?


The R22 with HD is the same as the HR21. For all purposes, each of the HR2x receivers are the same performance wise, although some people have preferences of one model over the other or one manufacturer over another.

- Merg


----------

